# was Callaway turbo kit for MK1 a quality kit ?



## danzaharia (Dec 14, 2008)

worth installing in an 83 GTI ? (total cost about $1600.00)


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

In their day, they were very good. Now I would think they are more for show, as turbos have come along way since then. As I have no experience with boost, only remember reading about the kits and cars with them in "VW & Porsche" magazines(showing my age), they had glowing reviews. And if I could've afforded it, I prolly would've bought one. Now, if I were to boost something, I would not do it with CIS, MS would be my management of choice as it would just make it way easier to deal with. And it would prolly be a modern water cooled turbo to boot.


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

early years perfomance,
todays old skool
tomorrows classics

I love these turbokits :laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's going to depend a lot on what you are looking to accomplish.

As mentioned, they are good quality kits, and have a significant old school factor (if that's what you're looking for). You'll see a nice bump in power as well.

On the other hand, technology has come a long way. If you're looking for lots of power and tunability, etc. then the Callaway kit will leave a lot to be desired.

I bet that a decent chunk of that price is factoring in the old school desirability of the Callaway kit. Again, that's up to you to decide if the "whole package" as mentioned above is worth your money, and if it fits into your long-term plans for the car.

Good luck either way. :thumbup:


----------



## sifty (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with Callaway Turbo's comments - I wish I had one. 

I have never seen one in my country. 
If anyone knows of where I could get one from I'd be very interested.


----------

